# (Channeled) Apple Snail - Pomacea bridgesii



## ThisGuy (Apr 30, 2008)

Does anyone know where i can get these? They are so colourful a really nice looking snail.

link to pic
http://en.sademetsa.net/snails.php#bridgesii


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Those are my friend Peggy's snails!  I breed them as well as a few other members of the board. Right now I am waiting on a few clutches to hatch and should have about 4567489789789456 in a few weeks time in every color shown and them some. 

You can also get some from Kim who is in Barrie and is a fantastic shipper. www.baycitybettas.com she sells them on her site.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Kate, how do you get these guys to breed? Maybe I've been unlucky enough to get all the same sex???


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Tabatha said:


> Kate, how do you get these guys to breed? Maybe I've been unlucky enough to get all the same sex???


You can actually see the penis sheath on the left side above the eyes when they are mating. You may have the same sex because all I have to do is add water. I can always bring you a male and female when I get back from Fla.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Katalyst said:


> You may have the same sex because all I have to do is add water.


ROFLAO!



Katalyst said:


> I can always bring you a male and female when I get back from Fla.


And how does one control the population. TDF really misses them in the big tank!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

They lay their clutches above the water line so they need a lowered water line which you can just pull off the glass. They do a lid or they will go a roaming and end up as Cookies ickle chew toy.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Katalyst said:


> They lay their clutches above the water line so they need a lowered water line which you can just pull off the glass. They do a lid or they will go a roaming and end up as Cookies ickle chew toy.


I know, she's a rascally one, that Cookie, anything that can go in her mouth, will go in her mouth and if she can actually eat it, she will! 

But how can you be mad (for long) at that sweet little face??? (Gotta get new photos!)


----------



## ThisGuy (Apr 30, 2008)

Thank you for the info do you know of any stores that carry these i am really against shipping if i don't have too, i hate ordering knowing that upwards of half of what i order will die because i want one.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Snails are dead easy to ship, I've shipped over 70+ parcels of them without one DOA so its really not an issue. The people I've reccomended are all expert shippers.


----------

